
Show HN: Box Breath – A simple breathing exercise - ldad
http://boxbreath.com/
======
jasonkuhrt
Kind of like
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13513029](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13513029)
a week ago but better IMO. Have you considered putting up the source code on
github and inviting community participation?

~~~
ldad
Hey Jason, I hadn't considered that . I looked at this as quick little project
to get my creative juices flowing. I'm happy to put the code up on GitHub.
Offhand, what would you add to this?

